# Summer League Thread



## 76ersFan11 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, seeing as this is my first post, I thought a good way to start it off would be via the Summer league.

Turner didn't do all that great IMO. I'd like to see him shoot a higher percentage, get guys involved more. He got to the line 8 times. But I figure some of that is because of the whistle happy refs. I'm not real happy with Turner's performance.

On the other hand, see the 11? It means Jrue Holiday. Who had an outstanding end of the season, and an outstanding game. Being aggressive, seeing the floor and making plays. He and Meeks had a good game tonight. 

I don't wanna see more of Speights. Ugh. Thoughts?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's summer league, not really good to draw conclusions based on this stuff.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Welcome to the boards.

Figures once we have something to talk about my computer messes up on me.

I'm not too worried about Turner because we've seen plenty of rookies come into summer league and struggle only to perform well in the regular season. What I look at this too is to gauge the performance of players who've had experience.

While I agree you can't take much from the Summer league, I have to say that Jrue Holiday is one of the two best players in Orlando (the other being Terrence Williams). He has confidence in his jumper which is something that is continuing from last year, I really like what we have here. Not so high on Speights at all. Speights will never be a good defender, will never be a good rebounder, and the fact he's still relying on jumpshots from the elbow in Summer league is worrying. Speights needs to get in the post and work down there.

Turner hasn't hit consistently but he's made plays and showed flashes.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Not to beat a dead horse into the ground,but after watching each of the first 3 games one thing is very apparent. Summer league or not Turner is not very comfortable off the ball just yet. It's been 3 months since he's played competitively and there's the elements of ring rust and getting back in game shape that come with the territory. His aggressiveness and J will come, but neither are there at the moment. Where my concern comes from is how when he not handling the rock or in transition he's been allowing himself to be frozen out of the offense. With it being glorified pick up ball I get that they aren't running plays, but Turner ATM is doing a lot of standing around. Too much. He's been passive, maybe because #11 hasn't been looking for him enough or possibly because of all the time spent at the the 3. It could be any # of things. 

Kid's got court vision and play making like a mother ****er, though it seems like those aspects of his game are best suited to iso situations . How well that will translate within the flow of Philly's offense initially will remain to be seen especially with volume of players in the starting rotation that demand the rock be in their hands to create points.

On the plus side, their perimeter D is looking outstanding. Nothing new there. When Holiday gets up on that defender it looks like everyone is just hungry for steals and ready to jump on those passing lanes. I love that they will be running again with a D first mentality. My only problem here is that when they wiff on steal attempts I'm not very confident in Brand/ M16/ Hawes' help D/rotation. I feel like it may put them out of position and in a lot of circumstances in foul trouble.

Still quite excited. 3 Sixers games in a row is the more than I watched in the last quarter of the last year's season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Brand/M16/Hawes might be the worst big man rotation in basketball. It's definitely the worst defensive and rebounding big rotation.

I wonder how the front office feels now that the cap went up they wouldn't have had to trade Dalembert to get under the luxury tax. He was a headache but he provided something we don't have a replacement for right now. They really need to address that hole and I wouldn't be against moving Speights or any of the guys who are in their last year to get it.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Brand/M16/Hawes might be the worst big man rotation in basketball. It's definitely the worst defensive and rebounding big rotation.
> 
> I wonder how the front office feels now that the cap went up they wouldn't have had to trade Dalembert to get under the luxury tax. *He was a headache but he provided something we don't have a replacement for right now*. They really need to address that hole and I wouldn't be against moving Speights or any of the guys who are in their last year to get it.


I've run across quite a few people recently saying that Sammy was a bad locker room guy. Maybe I wasn't paying enough attention, but it's something that I only began hearing rumblings of during the EJ regime. It is hard to peg a guy who does as much charity work as he does as lahttp://www.basketballforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=6316400cking character, but had you heard anything similar? Me thinks it may have just come from frustration with Eddie, which I can't argue with.

On the court I think he gets too much credit defensively. As a shot blocker he would show some glimpses of being quite effective. On the flip side every other game his tendency to get off his feet left him in foul trouble by like 4 mins into the first quarter. I always thought it was funny how they still treated him like he was some kind of project 7 years in like his offense or IQ were ever going to come along. That said he could flat out board and that is something which you're right the Sixers are totally missing. 

Ed Stefanski said the Sixers needed toughness and went out got Nocioni which I feel was counter productive. They need a tough guy, but @ the 5. Whats the going rate on Haywood? I wouldn't be opposed to moving some offense to toughen up the middle.


----------



## 76ersFan11 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, it's not about the shots or the points. It's about how Turner's playing and he hasn't played very aggressive basketball, moving off the ball, etc. This is gonna take alot of time for Turner and maybe into the regular season as well.

I think, what we saw from Jrue Holiday in his rookie year. Something like that. Where he'll get spot minutes early, then as his confidence peeks, he'll be the Turner we saw outta OSU.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> I've run across quite a few people recently saying that Sammy was a bad locker room guy. Maybe I wasn't paying enough attention, but it's something that I only began hearing rumblings of during the EJ regime. It is hard to peg a guy who does as much charity work as he does as lahttp://www.basketballforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=6316400cking character, but had you heard anything similar? Me thinks it may have just come from frustration with Eddie, which I can't argue with.


Yeah, every coach has had their problems with Sammy. So considering all the coaches we've had that's a lot of coaches to clash with. lol



> On the court I think he gets too much credit defensively. As a shot blocker he would show some glimpses of being quite effective. On the flip side every other game his tendency to get off his feet left him in foul trouble by like 4 mins into the first quarter. I always thought it was funny how they still treated him like he was some kind of project 7 years in like his offense or IQ were ever going to come along. That said he could flat out board and that is something which you're right the Sixers are totally missing.


Yeah, I agree. I'm one of those people who've hated Dalembert for years now. For the postives he brought he gave you a lot of negatives (the dumb fouls you mentioned, as well as the terrible goal tends). I'm not sure why coaches in the past didn't just give him his minutes because the team tended to be better on the floor with him than without him.



> Ed Stefanski said the Sixers needed toughness and went out got Nocioni which I feel was counter productive. They need a tough guy, but @ the 5. Whats the going rate on Haywood? I wouldn't be opposed to moving some offense to toughen up the middle.


I liked the Nocioni pickup because we had no hustle guys anywhere, but I agree we needed toughness at the 5. Sadly as you've probably seen by now Haywood signed a contract he shouldn't have ever seen but that's the NBA.

Maybe since the Warriors just got David Lee a trade could be worked out for Biedrins?


----------

